# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Personality Test

## John11

Ψάχνοντας για κάποια τεστ, έπεσα σε αυτό: 
http://kisa.ca/personality/index.php
Μου φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρον. Απλά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον όποιος το συμπλήρωνε να βλέπαμε τα αποτελέσματα εδώ.
Είναι περίπου 45 ερωτήσεις αλλά δυστυχώς στα αγγλικά.

.

----------


## mariafound

INFJ τωρα.
στο προηγουμενο INFP

----------


## Ακροβατης

ISFP

----------


## deleted-member141015

Παρόμοιο τεστάκι (βασισμένο στην ίδια τυπολογία) υπήρχε και σε παλιότερο θέμα, εδώ:
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4225&amp;page=1

Tότε έβγαινα ESFJ...ενώ τώρα σε αυτό ESFP :)

----------


## elis

ESFJ

----------


## Lou!

INTJ

hmmm...
θα προτιμούσα P αντί για J.
κατά τα αλλα καλά

----------


## arktos

ISFP

----------


## PETRAN

Χμ ενδιαφέρον τεστάκι


I got an

ENTP (Extroverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Perceiving)


:P

----------


## John11

Nα αναφέρω και το δικό μου αποτέλεσμα:
INFP (Introversion, iNtuition, Feeling, Perception).
Σημείωση και σε παλιότερο αντίστοιχο τεστ πάλι INFP έβγαινε.

----------


## John11

Για όποιον θέλει να επιβεβαιώσει το αποτέλεσμα (και έχει και το κουράγιο να απαντά δεκάδες ερωτήσεις...)

Short Test (53 questions) http://similarminds.com/jung.html
Word Test (70 words) http://similarminds.com/jung_word.html
Word Choice Test (24 pairs) http://similarminds.com/jung_word_pair.html
Jung+Enneagram (108 questions) http://similarminds.com/embj.html

Έδωσα όμως το άλλο τεστ γιατί οι ερωτήσεις μου φάνηκαν πιο σωστά διατυπωμένες. Το \"κλασικό\" είναι το πρώτω που λέει 53 ερωτήσεις αλλά είναι 48! http://similarminds.com/personality_tests.html ). Το οποίο βγάζει και ποσοστά. Τώρα αν ένα ποσοστό είναι κοντά στο 50% λογικό είναι σε διάφορα τεστ να κυμαίνεται και να βγάζει άλλο τύπο.

Introverted (*Ι*) 63.33% Extroverted (E) 36.67%
Intuitive (*N*) 62.07% Sensing (S) 37.93%
Feeling (*F*) 56.25% Thinking (T) 43.75%
Perceiving (*P*) 60.71% Judging (J) 39.29%

Φυσικά δεν είναι κάποιο τεστ μεγάλης αξίας. Θα δώσω αργότερα ένα άλλο καλό.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ta-dah, your personality type is ESFJ!

Extraverted (E) 64% Introverted (I) 36% 
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50% 
Feeling (F) 65% Thinking (T) 35% 
Judging (J) 82% Perceiving (P) 18%


Ενω στο αλλο ειχα αλλο αποτελεσμα

Extroverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
Sensing (S) 52.17% Intuitive (N) 47.83%
Thinking (T) 56.1% Feeling (F) 43.9%
Judging (J) 52.5% Perceiving (P) 47.5%


Your type is: ISTJ



ISTJ - \"Trustee\". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.

σε αλλο

ENFJ

ENFJ - \"Persuader\". Outstanding leader of groups. Can be aggressive at helping others to be the best that they can be. 2.5% of total population.

και αλλο ενα
Extroverted (E) 56.25% Introverted (I) 43.75%
Sensing (S) 56.76% Intuitive (N) 43.24%
Thinking (T) 51.28% Feeling (F) 48.72%
Judging (J) 66.67% Perceiving (P) 33.33%



Your type is: ESTJ


ESTJ - \"Administrator\". Much in touch with the external environment. Very responsible. Pillar of strength. 8.7% of total population.

----------


## RainAndWind

ESFP τα πάντα όλα.
Η κατηγορία που κερδίζει,η ομαδάρα,το target group των θριαμβευτών,λολ,καλά,τα παραλέω...

Μου έκανε εντύπωση πως έχω ΟΛΑ σχεδόν τα χαρακτηριστικά,λες και με ξέρει ο άνθρωπας λέμε.:P

Ιδιαίτερα υψηλό το ποσοστό στο Extraversion,παίζει στο 84%,το γνώριζα φυσικά γιατί λατρεύω την ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία,τις αποχρώσεις και τις εκφάνσεις της.

Δε μου αρέσει να είμαι μόνη,μόνο όταν το κάνω από συνειδητή επιλογή για ηρεμία,βλέπω τη ζωή σαν απέραντο ζαχαροπλαστείο που δεν ξέρω ποιο γλυκό να πρωτοδοκιμάσω,ο ενθουσιασμός είναι το κύριο μου γνώρισμα,κοινωνικό ζώον επίσης,λολ,ανοίγομαι σχετικά εύκολα,βαριέμαι την υπερβολική σοβαρότητα πολύ γρήγορα και εκτιμώ το χιούμορ και την ελαφράδα(ως στάση ζωής),οι θεωρίες δε μου λένε και πολλά εκτός αν μπορώ να τις εντάξω στην πραγματικότητά μου,ρεαλίστρια,αθεράπευτα αισιόδοξη,προσπαθώ να βρω το θετικό μέσα στο αρνητικό,ξεκάθαρη τάση για ικανοποίηση των αισθήσεών μου(φαγητό,τσιγάρο,καταχρή εις και ξύδια,ηδονοβλεπτικές τάσεις,λολ και κίνδυνοι από παρορμητικότητες γενικά,μάλλον θα καταλήξω με διπλοσάγονα και σακούλες στα μάτια από τα γλέντια,χα χα),εκτίμηση για κάποια υλικά αγαθά για καθαρά αισθητηριακούς λόγους,ειλικρίνεια που μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραία,το άγχος με ισοπεδώνει,υπερδραστηριότ τα και κίνδυνοι για κάψιμο νοητικό από το ασταμάτητο τρέξιμο της
σκέψης,μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα γιατί αγαπώ τη συζήτηση και η σιωπή μου μοιάζει τάφος,άστο,μετά θάνατον το βουλώνουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς,λολ 

The world\'s a stage,ηθοποιός σημαίνει φως που τραγούδαγε ο αγαπημένος μου Χορν.
Με ανησυχεί που κατατάχθηκα στις ξανθιές,αλλά θα το ξεπεράσω.χα χααα

Τι βλέπω John,duals ε;;)

----------


## narnia

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!

Introverted (I) 86% Extraverted (E) 14% 
Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18% 
Feeling (F) 85% Thinking (T) 15% 
Perceiving (P) 55% Judging (J) 45%

Possible Career Paths for the INFP: 

Writers 
Counselors / Social Workers 
Teachers / Professors 
Psychologists 
Psychiatrists 
Musicians 
Clergy / Religious Workers 
?????????

----------


## oboro

INFP και ENFP τις αλλες μισες φορες που κανω καποιο τεστ. Και οι δυο τυποι μου ταιριαζουν παρα πολυ. Αλλωστε κατα τη γνωμη μου σκοπος ειναι περισσοτερο να βρεις ποιος τυπος σε περιγραφει καλυτερα - το MBTI βασιζεται σε περισσοτερο σε τυπους προσωπικοτητας (type theory) και οχι τοσο σε επιμερους χαρακτηριστικα (trait theory). Κατι που συζητουσαμε με τα παιδια στο ξενο προηγουμενο μου φορουμ προ αμνημονευτων χρονων ηταν αυτο - στην προσπαθεια να φανει πιο επιστημονικο το υποβαθρο της τυπολογιας αυτης (βαθυτατης και σημαντικης κατα τη γνωμη μου), πολλες φορες χανεται η ουσια με το τι ακριβως θα απαντησεις στο τεστ. Οσο ειχα αποσυρση εβγαινα πιο συχνα Ι παρα Ε, και οταν η καταθλιψη δεν με αφηνε τοσο να σκεφτω ολες τις πιθανοτητες, ξεμπερδευα γρηγορα κι σκοραρα χαμηλα στο P (μια φορα κιολας ειχα βγει και J - the horror =P)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

αχουυυυ oboro,
εγω ειμαι το απολυτο horror...σε ολα ειχα j...

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> αχουυυυ oboro,
> εγω ειμαι το απολυτο horror...σε ολα ειχα j...


Ναι ναι, βλεπω εκει περα κατι αδμινιστρατορ, κατι περσουεϊντερ... Πολυ power ρε παιδι μου, δε λεω, αλλα με μετρο πια...

Κομαντο εχεις βγει καμια φορα? :/

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> αχουυυυ oboro,
> εγω ειμαι το απολυτο horror...σε ολα ειχα j...
> 
> ...


δεν με αναγνωριζω...
θα παω για τυρρανος...

----------


## RainAndWind

Τι να πω εγώ που στα δύο τεστ βγήκα ESFP,ενώ στα επόμενα(με τις περισσότερες ερωτήσεις)ΕNFP;Kαι ποια διάολο διαφορά έχουν;

:o:mad:

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Τι να πω εγώ που στα δύο τεστ βγήκα ESFP,ενώ στα επόμενα(με τις περισσότερες ερωτήσεις)ΕNFP;Kαι ποια διάολο διαφορά έχουν;
> 
> :o:mad:


Χμμ και οι δυο εχουν μαγνητισμο και εξωστρεφεια... Θα ελεγα οτι οι ENFP ειναι περισσοτερο ιδεαλιστες, ενεργητικοι αλλα και απορροφημενοι, με παθος για την πρωτοτυπια, την υπερβαση η την εκφραση. Οι ESFP περισσοτερο κοινωνικοι και του παρε-δωσε. Τους ENFP συχνα περιβαλλει η αυρα του οραματιστη - τους ESFP η δυναμη της ακατασχετης παρλας που κανεις δεν μπορει ποτε να διαβαλλει.

:D

----------


## RainAndWind

Ευχαριστώ oboro.:)
Κύριε κύριε,να πάρω το ENFP?λολ

----------


## Adzik

ENFP

εγω...Ta-dah, your personality type is ENFP!

Extraverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50% 
Intuitive (N) 77% Sensing (S) 23% 
Feeling (F) 80% Thinking (T) 20% 
Perceiving (P) 73% Judging (J) 27%

----------


## Adzik

thinking 20%............ τεεεεεεεεεεελεια...αχαχαχα αχα

----------


## oboro

Πεταει η ομαδα :P

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Τι να πω εγώ που στα δύο τεστ βγήκα ESFP,ενώ στα επόμενα(με τις περισσότερες ερωτήσεις)ΕNFP;Kαι ποια διάολο διαφορά έχουν;
> 
> :o:mad:
> ...


ετσι ετσι...χεχχεχε

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ευχαριστώ oboro.:)
> Κύριε κύριε,να πάρω το ENFP?λολ


Χμμ να σου πω Rain οφειλω να ομολογησω πως εσενα σε ειχα για ENTP η ισως ESTP... Εκπλησσομαι ελαφρως απο τα αποτελεσματα - απο που να πηγαζει αραγε τοση F-συναισθηματικοτητα? :P Οχι οτι ειναι ασχημοι οι αλλοι δυο τυποι δηλαδη - καθε αλλο. Ευχαριστως να σχισω τα πτυχια που δεν εχω.

----------


## Adzik

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISFJ!

Introverted (I) 71% Extraverted (E) 29% 
Sensing (S) 68% Intuitive (N) 32% 
Feeling (F) 80% Thinking (T) 20% 
Judging (J) 55% Perceiving (P) 45% 

For Pappas10...

----------

